
Facebook news feed change is death to small businesses - rukshn
https://medium.com/refresh-magazine/facebook-news-feed-change-is-death-to-small-businesses-c1c9a777efc2
======
Caveman_Coder
More like a "death to the viability of Facebook as a means of advertising your
business."

Small businesses will do what they did before Facebook, as it turns out, small
businesses did exist before the creation of Facebook...

~~~
rukshn
True but there are businesses that depend on Facebook stores without physical
address and use Facebook to target users and connect with customers

~~~
Caveman_Coder
> but there are businesses that depend on Facebook stores without physical
> address and use Facebook to target users and connect with customers

My original comment still stands though. FB's timeline changes might damage
those business that rely solely on FB, sure. That's to be expected if you're
built around someone else's platform that you have zero control over. It still
doesn't mean the "death of small businesses."

